# Dremel Arrow Saw



## Baker4 (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice and very detailed :thumbs_up


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Saw*

Thanks


----------



## Supermag (Jan 27, 2008)

Very nice! Where did you get the clear plastic with the line for marking your length?


----------



## bhale46 (Mar 19, 2007)

Very nice!! How about more details and photos about the dremel mount and swing-arm??


----------



## gburgnut (Feb 3, 2009)

very nice 
yea the only downside is the amount you can cut off at a time


----------



## lort o palt (Feb 28, 2005)

Yes very nice. Very creative, i think.

Stefan


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*Saw*

The clear acrylic piece I cut, sanded and flamed the edges, drilled the holes and bent where I needed to. I used the torch to carefully heat up a line where I bent it.
Here are some pics of how I mounted the Dremel. Hope it helps.
Nobby


----------



## X-force09 (Jan 13, 2009)

looks good. my brother and i made one that has a peice of wood that the arrow sits in a hole, and lays across a peice of pvc pipe and we screw it in at different lengths. it works good with the dremel tool


----------



## revoarcher (Jul 18, 2006)

Very nice design on the adjustable slide I did almost the same thing, Not as nice as yours, but I use an air die grinder with a 3" steel blade. Works great and has more cutting capacity.


----------



## bhale46 (Mar 19, 2007)

Thank you for the extra photos of the dremel mount. Very helpful!!


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*saw*

Thanks. Glad it helped.
Nobby


----------



## bilongo (Nov 18, 2008)

Nice saw. I just looking at your work area and seems to be an aviation sheet metal shoop floor. I'm correct.


----------



## young_bull44 (Jul 21, 2008)

man that is slick, you should build an extra one and sell it to me:shade:


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*floor*

No this floor is a high school woodwork shop.


----------



## TMKBRLLC (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice, I have seen many on here and this just may be the one I make for myself.


----------



## Nobby (Feb 19, 2007)

*saw*

Thanks 
I have seen one here recently that uses air and that might be the way to go if you have air. This is simple for for a portable system, however.
Nobby


----------

